# I need dog food help!



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

My dog, Okie, is roughly 11 years old (unsure of her exact age because she was an adult when I found her). She's an Aussie/Border Collie mix and has some severe food allergies, colitis, and we're now on the precipice of some recent kidney failure. 

I'm once again on the lookout for a holistic dog food. She's currently on *Farm Stand Selects, Chicken*. I've been on Google all morning with no luck. So far *Natural Balance Chicken and Sweet Potato* is the closest I've been able to find to her specifications. I'm hoping to find some direction here. 

Okie's food-related allergies include:
Orchard; Fescue; Bermuda; Brome; Johnson Grass; Pigweed/Careless Weed; Cocklebur; English Plantain; Sage; Russian Thistle; Cottonwood/Aspen; Box Elder/Maple; Mulberry; Arizona Cypress; Olive; Cladosprium; Smut Mix; Nigrospora; Saccharomytes; Beef; Eggs; Wheat; Flax; White Potato; Kelp; and Fish products.

Also, upon her recent kidney issues my vet has recommended I stick with foods with Under 5% Protein and under 2.5% Fat (this has been the most difficult task). 

I tend to stick with wet foods. 

If anyone has any idea of some ultra-sensitive dog foods I can look into, I'd love any suggestions.

I'm also looking into home recipes. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

(Wasn't sure if I should post this question here or in the nutrition section, sorry if I guessed wrong)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Is going fully raw out of the question? If not, that's what I would do. If your interested come on over to the raw section of the forum. If not, I'll let the kibble feeders help you with finding a kibble.

Good luck and I hope you find something that works for Okie. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LayingWithDogs said:


> I'm once again on the lookout for a holistic dog food.


You need to realize that there is no such thing as a holistic dog food. Any dog food manufacturer can call any of it's brands "holistic". It is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.



> Also, upon her recent kidney issues my vet has recommended I stick with foods with Under 5% Protein and under 2.5% Fat (this has been the most difficult task).


That is old outdated information. The latest research indicates that high protein diets have no adverse effect on liver and in fact the liver needs protein to operate efficiently.



> I tend to stick with wet foods.


Good. Dry dog food can agravate some liver conditions.



> I'm also looking into home recipes. Any suggestions?


I strongly recommend a prey model raw diet. This is a diet of raw meat, bones, and organs ONLY. Contrary common knowledge a prey model raw diet is not a high protein diet. Protein levels are around 20% depending on exactly what you are feeding. For more information, click the link in my sig. I think this is the best thing for both allergies and kidney problems.


----------



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I strongly recommend a prey model raw diet. This is a diet of raw meat, bones, and organs ONLY. Contrary common knowledge a prey model raw diet is not a high protein diet. Protein levels are around 20% depending on exactly what you are feeding. For more information, click the link in my sig. I think this is the best thing for both allergies and kidney problems.


I have been feeding kibble for a long time and have recently begun learning about raw, which is why I've been lurking around this site a little bit. I have heard the "feeding too much protein is bad" line myself. I am wondering though, with raw, if protein levels are only 20%, and carbs are almost nonexistent, does that mean you are feeding 80% fat?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Boxerdogz said:


> I have been feeding kibble for a long time and have recently begun learning about raw, which is why I've been lurking around this site a little bit. I have heard the "feeding too much protein is bad" line myself. I am wondering though, with raw, if protein levels are only 20%, and carbs are almost nonexistent, does that mean you are feeding 80% fat?


No. There is a LOT of moisture in raw meat.:wink: 

Along those lines, fat is different for dogs than it is for humans. They use it for energy much the same way we use carbs for energy.


----------



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Sorry I guess I meant by calories. I was confused by the comment that raw food is considered not a high protein diet. If by calories it's only 20% protein that means the rest is fat? Feeding 80% fat can't be healthy can it, even if they can use the fat as energy?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a site that talks about diets and phosphorous levels for kidney failure.

DogAware.com Health: Diet for Dogs with Kidney Disease


----------

